# Isc-dhcp3x: broken or jail problem



## sossego (Oct 18, 2009)

```
isc-dhcp31-server is marked as broken
```

Then isc-dhcp30-server,
has this: 
	
	



```
-DJAIL -DUSE_SOCKETS -I/usr/local/include -DUSE_SSL -I/usr/include   -I/usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp30-server/work/dhcp-3.0.7
-I/usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp30-server/work/dhcp-3.0.7/includes -O -Wall -Wno-unused   -c dhcpd.c
dhcpd.c: In function 'setup_jail':
dhcpd.c:234: error: 'struct jail' has no member named 'ip_number'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp30-server/work/dhcp-3.0.7/work.freebsd/server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp30-server/work/dhcp-3.0.7/work.freebsd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp30-server/work/dhcp-3.0.7.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp30-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp30-server.
```

I've reconfigured make to not use any jail functions.
The break listed above was for both enabling and disabling jail options.


----------



## vivek (Oct 18, 2009)

Try upgrading ports tree and try again. Also read /usr/ports/UPDATING file and search for dhcpd


----------

